
The MMORPG Ryzom goes Free Software - apgwoz
http://dev.ryzom.com/news/13
======
aj
AFAIK, it's not the game which is free but the codebase for the game platform
which has become OSS.

~~~
acemtp
The code base that is 2 millions code line and also all the assets that is few
gb of data!

------
jbellis
I remember looking at their engine 3? years ago. They'd started w/ an OSS
engine, then pulled development in-house and left the OSS tree mostly
unattended, then announced it would be fully OSS again "real soon."

Glad I didn't wait.

~~~
acemtp
Nevrax programmed their engine from scratch and release there engine under
GNU/GPL in 2001.

And for some internal/political reasons, Nevrax decided to not freeing Ryzom.
But now, it's here!

